# Acana problems????



## golfbum (Nov 27, 2010)

I have been feeding Orijen to my 13 month old GSD. She was on the LBP formula and doing very well. She was is on the thin side and I was offering her up tp 4 cups daily, most of the time she was eating about 3-3.5 cups. We then added a new puppy to our family last week, and with the change in formula with Orijen and the price due to increase another 5-8 bucks a bag, we decided to try Acana and save a little money for more training. I started both of them on the Prarie Harverst and planned to rotate this and the Pacifica as the grasslands have higher c/p ratios. Our puppy had done great on this food, and has nice stools and seems to enjoy it. Our female older GSD has had loose stool and is only eating about 3 cups max a day of this food. I thought if anything I would need to feed a little more of the Acana? Any advice?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

golfbum said:


> I have been feeding Orijen to my 13 month old GSD. She was on the LBP formula and doing very well. She was is on the thin side and I was offering her up tp 4 cups daily, most of the time she was eating about 3-3.5 cups. We then added a new puppy to our family last week, and with the change in formula with Orijen and the price due to increase another 5-8 bucks a bag, we decided to try Acana and save a little money for more training. I started both of them on the Prarie Harverst and planned to rotate this and the Pacifica as the grasslands have higher c/p ratios. Our puppy had done great on this food, and has nice stools and seems to enjoy it. Our female older GSD has had loose stool and is only eating about 3 cups max a day of this food. I thought if anything I would need to feed a little more of the Acana? Any advice?


Hi, I emailed champion about the max phos/cal levels, because I was curious if it's good for a LBP. The grasslands is definitely to high but the other 2 formulas look good. Still waiting to hear back on the max levels though

How much does your dog weigh? I have an 85lb dog and I feed 3.5 cups of TOTW. If I use Acana, I feed 2,5 cups. Every dog is different. You have to adjust according to your dog. It's better that she is on the thin side. Don't worry, she'll have her whole life to gain weight:wink: I think you might be overfeeding. If you post how much weight she is, I'm sure someone will be able to give you a good idea of how much to start out with.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Acana is my favorite dogfood and have not had any issues with diahrrea with any of my rescues on this food but if you are over feeding which happens often then loose stools is the first sign. I would have done a transitional switch for the older dog adding in 75% orijen and 25% acana so that there wouldn't be any tummy upset. Good Luck!


----------

